

Is it time to move beyond 960? Not yet - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/04/is-it-time-to-move-beyond-960-not-yet.html

======
neovive
I agree that it is way too early to move to 1200 unless you create a dynamic
design that switches according to user resolution. Furthermore, with
widescreen monitors becoming the norm, most people will rarely keep their
browser windows maximized to the full resolution. This will create problems
for 1200px fixed width designs.

I do think grids in web design are a major step forward. After using fixed
960px grid designs (via BlueTrip CSS and 960.gs) on my last two projects, the
productivity benefits of fixed grids on the web is clear. Grids have really
changed the way I think about web design.

